

New Documentary Features Y Combinator-funded Wattvision - jtflesher
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1480255348/sourlands-stories-from-the-fight-for-sustainabilit?ref=live

======
d136o
Savraj is innovating on many fronts, from being a hardware based startup, to
entering a field that hasn't seen much disruption in a long long time.

It's a great example of a startup that isn't just one more social-something-
or-other, and it happens to hit right on #27 on y-combinators "Startup ideas
we'd like to fund".

<http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html>

------
peterzakin
nice!

